# Bugatti Veyron Vs Zymol Royale..(56k Xxx Warning)



## HeavenlyDetail

*Bugatti Veyron Vs ***** Royale..(56k Xxx Warning)*

Hi....

Just thought you,d like to share the experience i had when Paul asked me along to help him with a supercar detail.....

We have waited until one of the big 5 came along and it did inside a week.....

So looking up some facts and figures before heading off to the clients we saw the car for the first time when the client pulled up in it.....

The car had racked up 30,000 miles in total...






So this was the car upon parking up at detailing bay...

BEFORE




























It became pretty apparent that this car needed some work doing to it as you can see this was upon the first inspection...



















Paul then inspected the car and decided how to detail this car.....

Basically if Paul was a professional boxer then i was the cuts man today in the corner and my responsibilities were to look learn and listen and take in as much as i could......He then decided to give me the responsibility of the wheels , nuts and bolts and aluminium across the board........

I think he trusted me as we,ve spent many hours together and he knows my plus and minus points.....

CITRUS DEGREASER

The first thing Paul did was to citrus degrease the car paying special attention to the wheels and tyres which were in quite a bad state inside....

I knew this was going to be hard work as the inner dimensions of the wheel were at least 20" deep and i could not possibly reach all the way in..

They were also quite badly tared..

The cost of a single Bugatti tyre comes in at £5000 although they will sell four for £17000.

They are high speed tyres specifically designed for the Veyron measuring 265-68R 500 A on the front and 365-71 R 540 A on the rear....

They are also run flats....



















The tyres also have a specific PAX system fitted ensuring safe handling after dramatic pressure loss...










Paul pointed out to me exactly what he wanted from the wheels and also pointed out any points he felt would need special treatment as the wheels make a car....



















WASH

Next was the wash..

Using the 2 bucket method Paul then continued to wash the car using ***** sponges...



















I then decided this was a good time to start the wheels so using 2 different size brushes started to clean in the grooves of the rims...



















There were certain areas that i used a special tar remover Paul gave me that was safe to the wheels but removed all traces inside the rims...










To be honest working on this car was very special as i have always looked at this car as the greatest car ever built and never thought id get to see one in the flesh...

To be a customer picking one of these up from Molsheim-Dorlisheim a small village in France must be a dream come true.....

Ettore Bugatti im sure must have dreampt of a car like this wearing his distinctive badge.....

I believe that there are 60 Bugattis on the roads at the moment but mostly are in the usa.....For somebody to order one of these cars they need to put a 30% deposit down.......

There is even one on order for Afghanistan!!!

Once washed Paul sprayed the car off paying particular attention to seals and undercarriage...



















CLAYING

Next Paul decided to clay the car.....

Using a ***** claybar and clay lube of his own he asked me to raise the rear spoiler again so he could get into all the nook and crannies at the rear...










Paul then started claying the car...



















The car needed claying badly...










Once the car was clayed Paul then washed the car again and i gave a final rinse off before we dried the car....




























PAINT DEFECTS

Now the car was dry and clean it gave Paul a good chance to get a proper chance to see how bad the car was........I think James May may have washed it at some stage with a 1950,s sponge he has in his shed....

It wasnt pretty for such a beautiful car....










Infact for such a beautiful car and the fact they are not short of a million pounds i was gobsmacked...



















Paul then spotted a really bad and quite deep scratch across the rear panel which he said would need special treatment on it......










To be honest the one thing i really noticed was the lack of orange peel that all modern cars seem to inherit now......

This car had had 10 coats of hand spraying and you could tell.....

The 2 tone effect was beautiful and comes in 5 distinct colours with the car being limited to a factory run of only 300...

PAINTWORK READINGS

Paul then decided to check the paint depth across the car and found that it was pretty consistent at around 180 microns across the board and did not need uploading to laptop.....He expected this as the other Bugattis he has done were identical........You pays your money you get perfection!!!



















MASKING UP

Next was masking.....Paul asked me to mask the car up in sections and to leave any damaged carbonfibre areas ....



















He was particularly fussy about the Bugatti badge and made me redo it twice as he was insistent that the badge be masked side aswell and not touch the paintwork...










Now the car was masked up Paul started what he does best....

PAINTWORK CORRECTION



















He worked his way round the car...



















I loved watching this stage and Paul just didnt talk when i asked him questions!!!










I thought id do a bit more on the wheels while Paul was correcting paintwork...










He left a patch of light unmasked as he wanted to test before doing rear and headlight correction!

SPECIAL TREATMENT

Paul inspected the bad scratch and decided that he would wet sand it by hand rather than machine.....

He said that he needed to get the scratch out without damaging the paintwork and then correct it so the area looked untouched....



















He then wetsanded...




























I was quite panicky as i couldnt see how these wet sanding marks would be taken out of the paintwork.....but then ive never wet sanded so it was a treat to watch!!



















A final buffing










And the scratch was gone....










MACHINE POLISHING

As you can see these are the half and half test shots Paul did and i was well impressed as visually i could see how bad the paintwork was...














































ENGINE BAY

At this time i started on the engine bay for Paul as he had drilled me exactly the look he wanted from this area.....

This is no ordinary engine at all.......

This says it all.......










This is actually awesome and i cannot describe how large it is....










Lets put it this way:

The veyron is electronically limited to 253 mph.....

It will only take the engine 12 minutes to drink all the fuel when the car is running flat out...

It takes 3 seconds to get to 60 from a standstill and only 7 to get to 125 mph.......

INFACT this is such an awesome engine that if a Maclaren F1 raced past at 100 mph and the bugatti was standing still the bugatti from a standing start at full acceleration would beat the Maclaren F1 to 200 mph....UNBELIEVEABLE!!!!

The seven speed DSG transmission can handle 1106 lb ft more than the Veyron developes.....

Oh and if you can afford one the fuel bill at full pelt is astronomical as it gets 2.3 mpg........Fantastic!!!!

Anyway onto this wonderful engine.....

These were the tar or carbon spots Paul wanted me to eliminate and to get into every bolt as these were crafted with the Bugatti logo,s and were slightly tarred....










This W16 alloy engine developed by Bugatti for the Veyron 16.4 has a special place in history as its design employs a space saving VR principle with 2 slender eight cylinder blocks arranged at a 90 degrees angle to each other.......

The aluminium was quite badly tarnished and needed some work on it....










So after much work with the boars hair brush and many fine buds the bolts were coming up lovely and i used a 3 stage aluminium cleaner on the side ducts...



















I was pleased with my work as Paul made no alterations after inspecting that it was up to his high quality and standards...

Oh and he gave me responsibility for the fuel fillers caps aswell which came up great.....










HD CLEANSE

The next stage was to hd cleanse the car ready for the ***** Royale....




























Then onto wax....

WAXING ***** ROYALE

Now the car was ready for the Royale...





































The car was looking absolutely fantastic and the two tone black and dark green was showing a massive contrast of hue...



















Before i show you the finished shots i have to spend some time on the interior of this wonderful car....

INTERIOR

Just look at this attention to detail...




























As you can see the the interior of the Bugatti Veyron 16.4 will transport you to a world of your own. I loved the superb leather, also two-tone if required im told, quality metallic trim and beautifully designed and ergonomically laid-out controls characterize the Veyron ****pit. It really is like a trip to Aspreys....

I felt priviledged to sit in it ....

The radio was out of this world and someone loves shine fm?



















Just look at these pedals and they feel even funnier under foot......Being lhd i found it strange anyway....










And the seats....










So onto

THE FINAL SHOTS

The engine bay i was well pleased with














































And one final buff before we took some reflection shots.......










REFLECTION SHOTS
































































So after a long and satisfying day Paul had once again mesmerised me with his detailing skills and i had learnt alot from him......

I have since learnt that the carbon was made in Italy , the suspension was made in Germany , the brakes are manufactured in the uk , the leather is sourced in Austria and the windshield is made in Finland...MAD!!

He asked me what i fancied next and after this i really didnt know??

Zonda , Ascari , Koeniggsegg and Enzo were all i could think to be on a par........

My phone awaits......

Oh and a video of the beading at end!!!!!!

Simply stunning...


----------



## astra-bertone

thats sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo stunning


----------



## Epoch

Superb Mate, Great write up i love the fact that for the first finished shot you chose the engine (your bit).

Thanks to Paul for fulfilling his promise to DW

Nice worK Paul

Did the HD make much diiference to the Machined finish?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

To be honest Jon i was tooooo mesmerised to notice but the finished result was stunning........The dark Green was not my favourite to start with but at the end it was superb.....


----------



## Fursecul

Fantastic work,the is just perfect and btw i must say that is awesome car collection:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

That is stunning, amazing job, lovely pictures, and a fantastic read.


----------



## Brazo

Um.............. like......... wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skodaw

What an amazing car -- truly awesome -- although in horrible condition for such an expensive car. 

Although the afters show all the hardwork done :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr

stunning


----------



## Sisson

Another stunning detail and write up...

Although how come he uses a sponge???

I suppose it doesnt matter when he's doing paintwork correction anyway...


----------



## fordy

A dogs dangleys write up and pics for a extremely specail motor :thumb:


----------



## david g

A truly fantastic piece of work from Paul and The Apprentice,and the write up is equally as good.
This will be one of the most popular threads in the coming weeks and shows the standard that a professional detailer can achieve.
Would love to know what the tar remover for the wheels was after spending an hour on a set of BMW 1 series wheels yesterday 


Thanks for the post :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Wow....Wow..Wow.....Sorry Gonna Have To Read It Again! :doublesho

Drop paul my number next time   

Again, Simply Awesome....Credit to the legend himself :thumb:


----------



## Jim W

simply amazing.


----------



## Summit Detailing

stunning work there chaps!:thumb: ....seriously  

he's not bad..that Paul fella is he! :lol:


----------



## Alan W

Stunning car, absolutely tremendous detail and great photography!  

Thank you!  

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Thanks for sharing, cracking work there on an awsome car! :thumb:


----------



## stewie

Simply Stunning!

Great write up and one I'll be reading again and again.


----------



## justin30513

Marc and Paul..........

Thanks so much for this post and detail. You both are in a league of your own.

Thanks again. Amazing work in both the detail as well as the write up!

Justin


----------



## 182_Blue

oh dear, that is simply stunning, i love the Veyron


----------



## Cliff

WOW, you lucky sod !!!
Awsome car and write up :thumb:


----------



## pcc

Wow. Awesome work on a awesome car. Always suprises me to see cars of this level with that amount of paintwork damage. Finished article looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## ResB

Excellent. What did the owners/dealer think? Looks mint. Wet Sanding a Veyron...OMG.... lol


----------



## Scud

That was mind blowing.........You jammy git...lol, the reflections are totally nuts. I think this forum has just been kicked up another notch.

Once in a life time chance.
Scud
P.s Everyone reading this are dribbling most prob


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think i can say on Pauls behalf that the owner was over the moon....

Paul went back the next day to do the interior and i was not there...

Oh and have some videos ...

Have added one on initial post of beading with royale!!!!


----------



## GAZA62

Top work beast of a car


----------



## Brazo

28 members viewing thread!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My little vxr looked like a tin can when i got home


----------



## Scud

Brazo said:


> 28 members viewing thread!!!!


45 now


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Hats off gents, Paul for the great work & Mark for the great photos


----------



## Scud

vxrmarc said:


> I think i can say on Pauls behalf that the owner was over the moon....
> 
> Paul went back the next day to do the interior and i was not there...
> 
> Oh and have some videos ...
> 
> Have added one on initial post of beading with royale!!!!


 insane


----------



## RichardC

Amazing.

The pinnacle of car engineering detailed to perfection  

Thanks for the great write up :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83

very nice. I was wondering how long before this was posted. I saw the pics on his website a few days back and saw he must have had a photographer present.

Great work Paul and good photography Mark.


----------



## d6dph

**Searches for the drool smiley**

I'm lost for words. sorry


----------



## martyn

Stunning.


----------



## SimonF

fabulous work ..Im green with Envy


----------



## Auto Finesse

Very nice work and what a motor :thumb: how many bentleys are in that place


----------



## Neil_S

Simply breathtaking!

Edit - Not only in terms of the detail, but Marc you do a fine writeup! :thumb:


----------



## lee9

Awesome work and the car ain't bad either.


----------



## MattFletcher

Great detail. great pictures and great car!!!!


----------



## dodger

absolulely (sp) speechless, what a car and a detail, enjoyed reading the write up too


----------



## Brazo

Sorry to add some sad stats here but replies vs views currently running at approx 1:2 or 50% whereas most others S-I-O threads get 5-10%!!!!


----------



## AR-CoolC

Nice work chaps :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Great work on a stunning car.


----------



## uberbmw

That is ridiculous! lol Awesome detail and write up, that beading video is nuts!


----------



## RobDom

Awesome machine, great work!!!


----------



## Steelth

Amazing work but I'd expect nothing less from Paul.


----------



## justin30513

Steelth said:


> Amazing work but I'd expect nothing less from Paul.


Now that pretty much sums it all up!


----------



## King Eric

Bet all the Pro's are dying with Jealousy!  

Great work, and the wet sanding....well that is simply superb  

Awe-some


----------



## deej

Wow thats awesome


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

you lucky buggers please teach me O great one lol


----------



## parish

Amazing what can be done with some T-Cut and Turtle Wax     

Seriously, that is awwwwwwwsssssome, in fact I think I've done a little sex wee   

Stunning car and stunning detail.

2.3mpg at full tilt and it would use a tankful in 12 minutes    

At those figures and that price tag I'd expect in-flight refuelling!

Can you explain the clocks though? The middle one is obviously the rev counter and the right-hand one the speedo in km/h, but what's the left-hand one - it's got the odometer in it, but it ain't the speedo   



vxrmarc said:


>


----------



## RichardC

Think thats the BHP you are currently using.


----------



## Peter D

Awesome, absolutely awesome.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

lol @ the low fuel reading must of cost £100 just to get to the garage lol


----------



## MickCTR




----------



## MickCTR

parish said:


> Amazing what can be done with some T-Cut and Turtle Wax
> 
> Seriously, that is awwwwwwwsssssome, in fact I think I've done a little sex wee
> 
> Stunning car and stunning detail.
> 
> 2.3mpg at full tilt and it would use a tankful in 12 minutes
> 
> At those figures and that price tag I'd expect in-flight refuelling!
> 
> Can you explain the clocks though? The middle one is obviously the rev counter and the right-hand one the speedo in km/h, but what's the left-hand one - it's got the odometer in it, but it ain't the speedo


Thats the BHP gauge mate!


----------



## waxworks monster

RichardC said:


> Think thats the BHP you are currently using.


IIRC thats correct. Does'nt it read up to 1001 ?
What a truly awesome car and a phenomenal detail. How do you top that ?
Should be exempt from wearing a front number plate IMO.....


----------



## SenTineL

Fantastic write up and a superb motor.

The car just looks incredible after all the work put in :thumb:.


----------



## Ducky

Fantastic!


----------



## gillywibble

And I thought the VXR thread was amazing. That is absolutely mind boggling!

No other car comes close to that and the detail work is stunning. Ask me to wet sand a Veyron and i'd run a mile.

Just awesome. DW really is the place to be :thumb:


----------



## Rasher

cracking write up and pics, it truely is an awsome piece of kit, Paul must have to carry his balls around in a wheel barrow to wet sand that beast!!!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Really good writeup and stunning car. As an overall package its just awesome, koenigseggs etc are amazing but there is just someting about the Veyron that puts it that level above the rest.


----------



## L200 Steve

Superb write up highlighting the attention to detail that sets Paul apart.

Cheers for sharing this with us Marc:thumb:


----------



## khizrs

amazing, what does he use on the wheels, and what's that tar remover called?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think he used p21,s wheel cleaner for this job....

I have no idea what the tar remover is called as in unlabelled bottle but will ask Paul....


----------



## mouthyman

absolutely AMAZING!!!!


----------



## TUBS

Woo Hooo superb, nice to see such a feat of engineering !!!


----------



## Offyourmarks

credit where its due - its simply amazing to read and the pics are awesome. He really is in a field of his own. top class


----------



## -ROM-

Superb car, superb detail, superb write up.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Yep, Amazing. As already stated, you need balls to wet sand a near £1million motor!

Loving Pauls work and Mark it must be a previlege to be there.

Please keep these high end details coming, it is an inspirational read.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## benji330i

What a treat to be able to see that vehicle up close!
Without doubt the greatest car ever built.


----------



## MrJoshua

Speachless... Amazing work, yet again!


----------



## V3polo6n2

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho Amazing work, Amazing car!!! :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

I'm in love with your work!!! :buffer:

My favorite car in yours hands... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Curtiz

Outstanding write-up and car! tbh never really been a huge fan of the Veyron but im speechless at that!


----------



## Racer

Just can say anything than...A W E S O M E !!!!


Thansk a LOT for the superb write up describing the Amazing detail :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dom

impressive write up, impressive car, impressive finish!


----------



## d3m0n

*WoW*

:doublesho


----------



## Ronnie

Unbelieveable!!! what a car what a detail!! You know credit to the owner for ACTUALLY using the car! What a waste if it just sat in a garage.. personally I am glad to see it needed correction in the first place.. Well if it didn't we would not have had the pleasure of seeing it on here!!:thumb:

Brilliant write up and great pictures..

PS. Yes i agreee there are Brilliant guys on here that are equally as good and contribute week after week (I'll name no names as I would probably leave one out by mistake) but lets not go down that road and just enjoy each report and show our appreciation of their skills individually!!


----------



## burns863

Wow.. what a privilege to be able to work on such a car! Amazing work :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

This is a show it off section, please keep the comments to the detail in question please


----------



## JD-GTi

Simply WOW - Amazing detail, amazing car and amazing photography


----------



## Finerdetails

sppechless work Paul, great write up Mark.


----------



## Moddie

Wow! thats amazing, excellent read and pics!


----------



## SURFERROSA

Amazing work fellas. Yes, the video showing the beading is magic.

:thumb:


----------



## winrya

"Perfection"


----------



## beetie

you jammy %&$^*%$.

cheers for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads

Ronnie said:


> You know credit to the owner for ACTUALLY using the car! What a waste if it just sat in a garage.. personally I am glad to see it needed correction in the first place.


Totally agree. Its not supprising its going to need some work if you think its been used for 250mph testing. You only need a few small things to hit it and they will mark the paint. Think what happens to peoples cars going 70mph let alone 250.


----------



## The Incredible Hulk

You know what's really amazing about this detail (apart from the car, the work, the professionals, the finish etc) how it just makes me want to detail my own little Honda (if only I could).

To me that is what marks out this show it off!:thumb: 

regards, Kevin.


----------



## Sjdickso

Great work and what a car, bet it was abit back breaking as they are so low.


----------



## Ant GTI-6

Great work from you both, A truly stunning detail.:doublesho 

Thank you to Paul for sharing this one with us all, a chance to get an sight in to one of his ultimate details.

Nice write up Marc:thumb: 

I stand back and take my hat off:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul

wow wow


----------



## ShaunR

Amazing job!


----------



## Exotica

Amazing


----------



## panholio

How can you top that?! Simply stunning


----------



## Sy_uk

WOW - you lucky bugger


----------



## Alex L

Very nice   

It doesnt look as big as I imagined, but looks bloody low though, feel sorry for your backs.


----------



## CK888

Marvelous 'show it off'!

An absorbing read, top-notch writeup Marc:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

i saw this on MD's website. Absolutely stunning!!! another awesome post and read!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

And the customers testimonial says it all........

With regard to the Bugatti Veyron loaned to us by the factory, we had a bit of a problem. This was an extremely high mileage well worn hack that arrived in the UK to assist with a crowded calendar of presentations and events. So when faced with the work we had in mind for it, we really needed it’s looks optomised fast. 
And bless his heart, this is what we got from Paul. 
In every sense of the professional word, we received exactly what we wanted. 
At short notice, he resuscitated the car’s looks and it must be said, put the car back into a super condition, almost certainly better than new. The initial clean up exposed a whole raft of damaged paint which he set to work on. Once satisfied with getting as good as he was going to get, the polishing side of the work made the car look amazing. Paul’s attention to detail, inside and out was exemplary. I’m sure the Factory will get quite a surprise when they see it again. 
We have no hesitation in recommending Paul’s work for any hi-value or special car, private or professional. 
A first rate, 5 star service and really breathtaking result. Well done Paul.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

i seen one drive by today wot a wonderful sound they make


----------



## gti mad man

I would love to reply but cant currently speachless 
And i %100 kid you not my mouth is dry for the 10 minute read i didnt shut my mouth once bretahtaking


----------



## peteb

respect :thumb:


----------



## Andyuk911

Amazing .. I know a guy who has a mate with one on order ..see if I can get a ride, LOL


----------



## matt_mph

Amazing :O


----------



## drnh

so how much did this _little_ job cost then??

daz


----------



## Guest

Lets just say it was less than a grand, pretty good considering the amount of visits I made for all those layers of wax!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

paul000 said:


> Lets just say it was less than a grand, pretty good considering the amount of visits I made for all those layers of wax!!!


how many did it have?


----------



## Slangwerks

Can't really add anything that hasn't already been said, but damn that's some good work and that car is the ultimate!


----------



## Guest

james b said:


> how many did it have?


4 layers in all.


----------



## daveb

Amazing work, absolutely stunning, Paul you should charge for us lot to just come and sit and watch you work, i bet you could sell tickets quicker than TakeThat


----------



## Rich @ PB

First time on for almost a week, and a proper treat! Awesome work, great write up, thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

ooh i just noticed this too!

Awesome!!


----------



## Steve Saunders

Absoloutely awesome..!!!! Wow..!!!!!!! ... Fantastic work Paul & Marc..


----------



## drnh

paul000 said:


> Lets just say it was less than a grand, pretty good considering the amount of visits I made for all those layers of wax!!!


So £999.99p then?!! 

Bargain if you ask me.........worth ever penny!

Daz


----------



## matt_mph

I notice this veyron is making a tour of the forums like your VXR marc


----------



## Guest

matt_mph said:


> I notice this veyron is making a tour of the forums like your VXR marc


Yes we have found it all over the world so far and on about 40 different forums... marcs had over 6 million visits to his Photobucket account, even the VXR forum server crashed with all the visits, 41,000, and they only have a little over 1,200 members on VXRonline.

Here's a couple of the links I found...

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/23/...r-astra-with-most-comprehensive-ca/2#comments

http://xn--espa34l-pfa31ex32w.autob...-strikes-again-this-time-on-a-bugatti-veyron/


----------



## Phil H

Its pretty insane how the two posts have spread all over the world! Must be pretty chuffed! and ignore any bad comments you may have got, its those people who dont have a clue, dont care and are most probably jealous.

Still really enjoy reading both posts! Great stuff!


----------



## Turbo_Powered

Wow! What a difference! Can't believe the state some people let their cars get, even if it was 'only' a demonstrator...

Thanks for sharing!

Unbelievable difference....a true master at work! :thumb:


----------



## matt_r

That is such an amazing car(i think i would sell my left nut for one lol), and top job :thumb:


----------



## Sav

I'd sell your left nut for one as well


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

i want i want i want


----------



## vpricey

One Word...........Wow!!! 

Amazing finish, looks superb as it should on that type of car!! Nice one:thumb:


----------



## Rinko

.....

Can't really say anthing to that - it speaks for itself!


----------



## Kriminal

F'ing Speechless !! I think I need my medication  

So you didn't use any stuff from Halfrauds then ? I think they've got offers on


----------



## GlynRS2

Awesome detail & a great write up 

That must have been a fantastic experience to have gone along as the buffer caddy on :thumb:


----------



## Guest

daveb said:


> Amazing work, absolutely stunning, Paul you should charge for us lot to just come and sit and watch you work, i bet you could sell tickets quicker than TakeThat


Thanks for your kind comments Dave... One day you might all be able to watch from the comfort of your own homes....


----------



## Alan W

paul000 said:


> ... One day you might all be able to watch from the comfort of your own homes....


Now that sounds like a GREAT idea Paul! :thumb:

Are you working on something.......

Alan W


----------



## A20 LEE

Sounds like there's a DVD on the way?


----------



## Alex L

paul000 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments Dave... One day you might all be able to watch from the comfort of your own homes....


Get one of those talking CCTV cameras, then we can shout at you to hurry up or the classics 'you've missed a bit' or 'you'll polish it away'


----------



## Neil_S

Alex L said:


> Get one of those talking CCTV cameras, then we can shout at you to hurry up or the classics 'you've missed a bit' or 'you'll polish it away'


:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC*

not bad :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

Absolutely amazing - my first post and this thread brought me here. I'me away out to get polishing the Lexus, with Swissol - not quite Royale quality!

Brian.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Absolutely amazing - my first post and this thread brought me here


fantastic.....


----------



## rajinder_1

as you have some expertise in the buggati range do you reckon you could do this one???

http://cars.uk.msn.com/News/car_news...mentid=3786890

ouchhhhhh, that will dent his pocket......


----------



## Neanderthal

Paul should set up a live webcam, we could all be transfixed for hours watching him 
Fantastic car, what a priviledge to work on as well!


----------



## steverashi

wow amazing.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy

simply stunning!


----------



## johnson.a

*contact details*

Could any 1 forward Pauls contact details or tell me the name of the company please.Thank you.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

johnson.a said:


> Could any 1 forward Pauls contact details or tell me the name of the company please.Thank you.


pm sent


----------



## Coxy914

Just read this and I think I may have done a little sex wee!!


----------



## bbigman2000

awesome detail, superb write up, must have been awesome to see one in person, I never have !!


----------



## Guest

Neanderthal said:


> Paul should set up a live webcam, we could all be transfixed for hours watching him
> Fantastic car, what a priviledge to work on as well!


here's a couple of videos I done the other day while on a BMW 6 series... I just wish I did more videos with the Bugatti!!!


----------



## Alan W

You're too slow Paul!  

Found the videos posted on Autopia last week!  

I never new you could move a rotary that quickly and not get some hollograming/marring.

Alan W


----------



## Guest

Alan W said:


> You're too slow Paul!
> 
> Found the videos posted on Autopia last week!
> 
> I never new you could move a rotary that quickly and not get some hollograming/marring.
> 
> Alan W


I never get any holograms or marring... to much practise in the last 14 years....


----------



## Guest

Here's an after pic of the bonnet on the BMW - http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/auto-detailing-car-new.html?carID=195&imageID=2412

Sorry about the links!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Was that speedy rotary work correction!?


----------



## Guest

13yearoldetailer said:


> Was that speedy rotary work correction!?


I had to do it in the sun, hence the speedy work before the oils dry out....


----------



## Detail My Ride

Miracle said:


> I had to do it in the sun, hence the speedy work before the oils dry out....


Ahh i see :thumb:

All the more tips for when my makita arrives :buffer: :driver:


----------



## Alan W

Miracle said:


> I never get any holograms or marring... to much practise in the last 14 years....


I didn't doubt it! 

Just surprised!

Alan W


----------



## CK888

Good clips, interesting technique there Novice Makita user here btw, what speed setting was that on?


----------



## Guest

I can't remember which setting, I start off slow and see how the oils etc react with the weather, humidity, paint etc etc.. and speed up if required.


----------



## A20 LEE

Miracle said:


> I can't remember which setting, I start off slow and see how the oils etc react with the weather, humidity, paint etc etc.. and speed up if required.


Is that the cutting stage or are you refining the finish in the clips Paul?


----------



## Guest

cutting, and then polishing with the new 3M blue waffle pads, which are excellent!


----------



## Phil H

Miracle said:


> cutting, and then polishing with the new 3M blue waffle pads, which are excellent!


great videos! it will take me a few years before i move the rotary at that speed! 
Do you ever go above speed 4 on the makita? I had to do speed 4 on an Audi i had the other week.

Are the 3m Pads onsale yet?:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Phil H said:


> great videos! it will take me a few years before i move the rotary at that speed!
> Do you ever go above speed 4 on the makita? I had to do speed 4 on an Audi i had the other week.
> 
> Are the 3m Pads onsale yet?:thumb:


No speed 3 is the max, anymore needed then the sander comes out.

I am not sure about the blue 3M pads, it's taken them 2 years before now to release some of the products I get from them.


----------



## Offyourmarks

Miracle said:


> No speed 3 is the max, anymore needed then the sander comes out.
> 
> I am not sure about the blue 3M pads, it's taken them 2 years before now to release some of the products I get from them.


3M blue high gloss finishing pads are out on sale - quite like them.


----------



## Phil H

OYM said:


> 3M blue high gloss finishing pads are out on sale - quite like them.


wheres the best place to get them?


----------



## Guest

Phil H said:


> wheres the best place to get them?


Call 3M UK and find out where your nearest stockist is!!


----------



## dw0510

mmmmmm new 3M pads sound interesting as I only use 3M pads.


----------



## dw0510

pads and info here. http://www.3monline.co.uk/acatalog/What_s_new_.html#a3M50388


----------



## Bryman

wow, is all i can say, and nice work on the scratch


----------



## PHiRe

it only takes one word..............Amazing.


----------



## G51 NAV

Everyone else has commented on the stunning work, I can't add any more superlatives that haven't already been said...

but...

All I say is: the Veyron, one of the the greatest cars in the world, has an analogue clock and a single-slot CD player. Nuff said. From now on, I will be quoting this fact whenever I am told I need to upgrade my cars' "prehistoric" ICE. If it's good enough for the Veyron...


----------



## Phil H

Miracle said:


> Call 3M UK and find out where your nearest stockist is!!


cheers


----------



## PWOOD

The term Guru is well suited to Paul. Hopefully he will give up detailing and start up a college so we can all enrole:buffer: Mind you hand rubbing a veyron ....how could you give that up.


----------



## Pro-detailing

*Master class??*

Brilliant write up and pics. Can you tell us what the factors were in the decision to wet sand the scratch. Did Paul try a compound on a small area first or was it pure experiece that told him wet sanding was the only option.??
Interested to see he does not use cord socks on his power tools, or mask out the metal buckle on his belt. I would be terrified to take the chance on a car like that. I can only dream that one day I might get the opportunity to assist on such a fabulous beast.

How about a "detailers" training manual Paul. You could retire on the proceeds.


----------



## TriBorG

Wet Sanding a Veyron takes Balls ! Stunning 

Cannot believe the scratches on it before


----------



## JEFF

Stunning......:thumb: Can't believe 407kmh and no stone chips on the bonnet


----------



## Vick N

Awesome job, love the car too


----------



## Keep_It_Clean

Absolutely amazing results...and as for the car - droooool


----------



## Guest

awesome pics!!!


----------



## lutontownfc

The eptome of perfection. Fantastic pictures capturing the work as it went along and great write up too. That has to be the dream detail of all time.


----------



## orinoco

Absolutely amazing detailing job and car


----------



## turbo steve

awesome, and very brave for wet sanding a car like that!


----------



## Miura

Awesome car!

Great write up:thumb: 


But why would they let a Veyron get like that?


----------



## 7MAT

Amazing, just spent the last 15mins reading this thread.


----------



## rst1990

really stunning work they guys that car is soooo cool :thumb:


----------



## postmanpat

This thread as given me so much insperation :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the kind comments, there will be a Koenigsegg version of this thread soon.

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## vDUB

Simply the best, can’t wait for the Koenigsegg


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Miracle said:


> Thanks for the kind comments, there will be a Koenigsegg version of this thread soon.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.


Really 

Your new wax bud?


----------



## Phil H

cant wait for that!!


----------



## Root Ginger

Stunning car and a stunning detail. The reflection shots show how good the original paint was.

Can't believe he wet sanded the wing    

And the beading afterwards. Superb :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE

Miracle said:


> Thanks for the kind comments, there will be a Koenigsegg version of this thread soon.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.


What the story with the red/black Veyron on the website Paul? Still say's in progress, looking forward to see that one done!


----------



## Bulla2000

I´m very impressed. Wow!


----------



## Dj_Sim

Simply amazing.


----------



## bentaw

i love that car and that is top quality


----------



## fpan

You guys have done a fantastic job!
How long did the whole process take?


----------



## Slick 77

off the chain and the wetsanding did the trick


----------



## ryanuk

why didnt the picture of my van bonnet get this many hits??? haha

very nice work paul,your like the david beckham of detailing


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Blimey just found this video i took of the fantastic interior of the bugatti...

Forgot all about it...


----------



## Leeds_VTO

Good work , Cars not half bad either


----------



## Johnny Sniper

Marc, this thing really left an impression on you, didn't it? 

Cracking work, an example of the best.


----------



## pstevo

Theres detailing ..And then "THERES DETAILING"..
Gobsmacked..


----------



## Warduke

Awesome absolutely stunning..top job you have both done there...thanks for sharing and a great write up....:thumb:


----------



## T123VOR

Good job guys

Amazing car- it's really nice to see someone who actually drives it clocking up 30k


----------



## kk1966

Excellent write up there marc and some stunning work as well:thumb:


----------



## iceman98

nursing a semi, is a dream to work on cars of that quality, amazing work


----------



## sat1983

Fantastic work! What a car to work on!


----------



## THUG

*Simply Brilliant*

The best I have ever seen great write up and pictures Simply the Best


----------



## rundatrack

I love the work that was done...

I am however more impressed that Paul doesn't have back problems... 


Great work


----------



## cayman man

Just fantastic work and got to be the best finish ive ever seen!:doublesho  
Great write-up also and many thanks for sharing with us!:thumb:


----------



## nadeem786

Well said Cayman Man.....


----------



## madis

wow !


----------



## -Kev-

madis said:


> wow !


any reason for digging up old threads? (other than post count?)...


----------



## Deanoecosse

is this national "ancient thread resurrection day"? thats 4 or 5 old threads Madis has trawled up this afternoon?


----------



## Ste T

-Kev- said:


> any reason for digging up old threads? (other than post count?)...





Deanoecosse said:


> is this national "ancient thread resurrection day"? thats 4 or 5 old threads Madis has trawled up this afternoon?


no he is just working up to current date and time...:thumb:, that way hes not missed anything...


----------



## -Kev-

probably to get 10 posts to PM somone... as if that can't be done with newer threads ..


----------



## cliobritt

Is the chap with the short hair been on a motoring programme before? I recognise him.

Lee


----------



## nickmak

That's Paul Dalton... He appeared on fifth gear doing up the Maserati MC12...


----------



## kings..

paul really reminds me of mr burns from the simpsons!


----------



## nickmak

kings.. said:


> paul really reminds me of mr burns from the simpsons!


"Exxxxxxcellent..." (Grins) :thumb:

I'm sure Paul would like to hear this! Lol... :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I noticed this got locked earlier after receiving email notifications of replies but has now been reopened so i can see sense has prevailed so would like to thank Detailingworld for that.. I was feeling a little upset such a memorable day for me almost 5 years ago could not be shared by newer members on such a notable car back then i believe the first Bugatti Veyron in the country and their demonstrator. I still get pm,s asking where the thread originated and pleased it can still be shared..


----------



## GSD

Im sure i posted in this thread but cant find it now anyway excellent job there.


----------



## McClane

People get knocked enough for _not_ using the search function. Good to see someone acquainting themself with (and introducing me to) some classics. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Maybe Detailingworld should take a leaf out of Barryboys although in a good way and choose a Detailingworld,s GoldenTop Ten for new members to peruse , 10 threads that have been a turning point for the forum or a special threads remembered by all members as being groundbreaking or simply worthy of making the Top10. I can name 5 or 6 threads going back atleast 5 years that would be in it for sure...


----------



## Kobeone

i posted earlier on this and some how has gone missing :tumbleweed:
anyways such a top piece of work on one hell of a car. I love this car more than any other car.........:argie:

Top work guys! :thumb:


----------



## McClane

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Maybe Detailingworld should take a leaf out of Barryboys although in a good way and choose a Detailingworld,s GoldenTop Ten for new members to peruse , 10 threads that have been a turning point for the forum or a special threads remembered by all members as being groundbreaking or simply worthy of making the Top10. I can name 5 or 6 threads going back atleast 5 years that would be in it for sure...


Not a bad plan that! :thumb:


----------



## amiller

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Maybe Detailingworld should take a leaf out of Barryboys although in a good way and choose a Detailingworld,s GoldenTop Ten for new members to peruse , 10 threads that have been a turning point for the forum or a special threads remembered by all members as being groundbreaking or simply worthy of making the Top10. I can name 5 or 6 threads going back atleast 5 years that would be in it for sure...





-PJB- said:


> Not a bad plan that! :thumb:


Why have 10 when you can 101?! 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88088


----------



## Spoony

You can't win. Yes I locked it, because usually people moan when 5 year old threads are dug up. Now that this is from a pro detailer it is fine? Not having a go but make your mind up DW audience.

I've moved this to the studio as it's pro work from a paid sponsor so shouldn't sit in the showrooom.


----------



## GreenyR

wow, truly stunning work on a beast of a car:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kev-

-PJB- said:


> People get knocked enough for _not_ using the search function. Good to see someone acquainting themself with (and introducing me to) some classics. :thumb:


was'nt 'bumped' by someone doing a search in this case Phil 

i agree with Spoony, at times it does seem we can't win..
thats certainly not to take away from the work done by Paul and Marc and the car itself


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Was written when i was a member same as everyone else about my experience on the day but now reverted to supporter as i am now so not quite the same but hey thanks for understanding. Was a great detail.


----------



## -Kev-

not having a go Marc (as im sure Stuart was'nt), just a bit 'catch 22' for us sometimes 

on another note, did you smile at all the whole time? :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

-Kev- said:


> not having a go Marc (as im sure Stuart was'nt), just a bit 'catch 22' for us sometimes
> 
> on another note, did you smile at all the whole time? :lol:


Of course , i appreciate your position as ive been there , certainly never offended online by anything... Thanks for re-opening..
I can smile


----------



## jaustin

b-e-a-utiful


----------



## gb270

Wow stunning car and work there


----------



## Ronnie

Still love this one from back in the day!! Cant see why anyone would argue with this being bumped as its one i have on my favorites list that I have visited several times. Personally its one of what I call my inspirational details that I have set a target for my own level of finish from 2 of the forums best detailers... win at every level for me thats for sure!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Thats cool Ronnie...


----------

